# Incra & Jointech



## EastoftheDitch (Aug 3, 2011)

I got a jointech cabinetmakers set off Craigslist but am missing the templates. Can anyone tell me it the Incra templates will work on the Jointech and if so are there any adjustments that need to be made to the Jointech to use them?

TIA

Marc


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Marc:

My best advice, being a long-term Incra user, is to contact Mark Mueller at Incra - literally [email protected] (I'll check on this). He'll appreciate the call; as his is Customer Service personified - I've asked him stranger-than-fiction questions, and he's been there considering and advising. 
The Jointech offering was always good product - they are so similar to Incra that at one point at the Baltimore WW show, I asked the Incra representative what the difference was - he wasn't allowed to address the question, for clear reason (can't dis a competitor). Incra is not a large company, and they do try harder.
MikeD


----------



## EastoftheDitch (Aug 3, 2011)

Mike - 
Thanks for the contact - he should know for sure 
Marc


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

The contact is to '[email protected]'; and -

Mark Mueller
Taylor Design Group (the parent company of Incra)
888.804.6272, ext. 4
1 317 287 0340 (international)


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Marc,

Which model do you have? I have the Jointech IPM-1 templates in pdf form if they will help you. You are talking about the plastic strips with the red and black positioning lines, right? 

The IPM-1 was the original incremental positioner that was made by Jointech with a 1 foot range. They later came out with an IPM-2 with a 2 foot range and my template files aren't long enough for this model, but could probably be used over 1 foot of the adjustment range. Following these they came out with the Sawtrain models and what I have will not work on the Sawtrain system. 

If you print these files on heavy legal paper and then cut them into strips they will hold up quite well, but not as well as the original plastic strips which are no longer available. These files were sent to me by Jointech about 6 months before they closed. 

If you want me to send them, send me a PM with your personal e-mail address and I'll send a return with the files attached.


Moderators - Perhaps these Jointech files should be posted on the site for others to access. Please contact me if 
you want them. I'm becoming a bit worried about losing them and having them on the site for anyone to download
would make me feel better. Just tell me how.

Charley


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Charley, why don't you simply attach the PDF file to a post? That way it will be on the forums forever along with your post.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

OK, here are the four Jointech template files plus the manual. These are for the Jointech IPM-1

The templates are about 260k in file size but the manual is 13.75 meg in size, so don't try to download all of them at once. The template files will need to be printed full size on a photo printer using heavy weight legal size paper and then carefully cut into strips that will fit into the fence extrusion of the IPM jig. Each strip is labeled on the end to show the size and style of joint being made.

Moderators - Please feel free to move these files to a more suitable place.


Charley


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Charles,,, I made a copy of this post and placed it in the "Routers" forum, under "router reference"-"speciality/other" section. If this is good with you, thats where it will reside for future reference.

Thanks btw,,,these should come in quite handy for alot of folks...





CharleyL said:


> OK, here are the four Jointech template files plus the manual. These are for the Jointech IPM-1
> 
> The templates are about 260k in file size but the manual is 13.75 meg in size, so don't try to download all of them at once. The template files will need to be printed full size on a photo printer using heavy weight legal size paper and then carefully cut into strips that will fit into the fence extrusion of the IPM jig. Each strip is labeled on the end to show the size and style of joint being made.
> 
> ...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

That's what I was hoping for. I had no idea where the best place would be to put them, but I wanted them where they wouldn't get lost and where it would be easy for users to find and download them. I was considering the tool manuals area, but wasn't sure. With Jointech out of business there just isn't any way to get these anymore. I hope the IPM-1 and 2 users can find and make good use of them. 

Charley


----------



## EastoftheDitch (Aug 3, 2011)

Do I love this forum or what!!! I've wasted a lot of worry about using my bargain jointech only to get such helpful responses from strangers. Mike D, Charlie L and Bob C just to name three. Looking forward to the day when I have learned enough that I can share my experiences with future Newbees.
Thanks all - Marc


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I love my IPM-1. I bought it new when they first came out and I should have bought a smart fence for it when they became available, but I never did. The IPM-1 gets used frequently with my router table, although I haven't used it much any more for cutting dovetails. I had originally bought it for my table saw but never used it for that. I have since upgraded my saw with a Wixey digital fence system, so the IPM-1 will remain with the router table. It is mow mostly used when I need a lot of repeatable fence positions (when making picture frame moldings with many different bits and passes) and it does this job very well. When I first bought it I used my IPM-1 for dovetails and it did the job very well, but it was too time consuming when there were a lot of dovetails to be cut. I've since bought a Leigh D4R and now do all of my dovetail and box joints with it. It's too bad that Jointech is out of business, because they made some very fine products that were way ahead of their time.


Charley


----------



## wwnoob (Jun 29, 2013)

*Thank You Router Forums Community*

Joined the forum today and this is my first post. 
I just picked up a used router table at a garage sale and I was googling/looking everywhere for pdfs of the jointech system. I was happy when I finally came across them here. Thanks a bunch for making sure the manuals were still somewhere online.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

It's best if you print the templates on heavier paper than the normal inkjet paper. I've printed them on 8.5 X 11 HP photo paper with great results and cut them apart with a paper shear gilotine. Be sure to cut them to the exact width or they won't fit the IPM slots. The originals were white plastic and too heavy for an inkjet printer. The ink wouldn't likely bond to it well either. I had the best luck with the photo paper.

Charley


----------



## hdson (Sep 18, 2009)

Could you send me the pdf file for the jointech?

Thanks
Harwood
[email protected]


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*download file....*



hdson said:


> Could you send me the pdf file for the jointech?
> 
> Thanks
> Harwood
> [email protected]


HI Harwood,

You can download the file from post #7 in this thread.


----------



## rrushing (Nov 11, 2013)

I am looking for a vertical push fixture if any one has extras.


----------



## hdson (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks...
I just bought the Incra master template library but haven't had a chance to use them yet.


----------



## michalofsky (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks so much for the manual


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

This site may be of additional value to the jointech community.. 

Jointech Reference manual and template collection: 

Complete Instructions and Setup


----------



## cdnwine (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Bill, every piece of info about Jointech is appreciated.

Andre


----------



## Rustbuster (Mar 18, 2014)

*Template printing*

Hello everyone,

I know I am late to this conversation. I am not only new to the Router Forum but new to woodworking in general (previously worked more with metal)

Charlie, (or anyone who has successfully printed the templates) Thank you so much for the post. the information you have provided has furthered my use of my IPM1 greatly. However, I am having a problem printing the templates. You say to print them on photo paper in 8.5 X 14 size. I use CAD and downloaded the templates to it so I can measure distances and when I size the files to a 8.4 X 14 paper the measurements are about 1/16 or so different than if I print them - the difference is obviously the margins. Can you tell me if you are using an ink jet and what are your margins. or if you are using a photo printer without margins. I think that will help me, When I get the size right I can draw an accurate model of the templates and will post them here for others to use.

Thanks


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Each file is a photo in jpg format. Print one file per sheet on photo paper using a photo inkjet printer and you should be OK. Using photo paper should give you a crisp image and accurate dimensions.

Charley


----------



## Rustbuster (Mar 18, 2014)

Charley, Thanks for the information - I was able to make it work and done my first 1/2" equal space dove tail - not pretty but for a shop drawer worked great.

Thanks again.


----------



## jsbergner (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the link to the jointech manual! Much appreciated .... many years later.
Just picked this item up with accessories via craigslist and now the pieces parts will make sense! Looks like an amazing piece of equipment!


----------



## woodworkkid (Mar 15, 2015)

CharleyL said:


> Marc,
> 
> Which model do you have? I have the Jointech IPM-1 templates in pdf form if they will help you. You are talking about the plastic strips with the red and black positioning lines, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## woodworkkid (Mar 15, 2015)

Charley, I think in one of your post indicated the JoinTech templates were in PDA format. The templates that are shown in the Router Forum are in jepg and when I print them out they are too large for the JoinTech IPM. I took them to a office supply house and they could not size them correctly either. Can you please provide them again in PDA format or tell me how to get the size correct when using the jepg format? Thank you Travis


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @woodworkkid


----------

